# found some good asian/korean cut photos :)



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The blogs are in Korean, but the photos are wonderful.

I'm doing a groom on Grace this weekend to get ready for Monday. Will be doing one of these.... We've been working on growing her top knot to be as long as her ears. Still have a month or two but getting there 

-=- PuppyMam -=- Dog Station -=- :: ³×ÀÌ¹ö ºí·Î±×

???? ????

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.102734613131365.4783.100001844798517&type=3

They are so pretty


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

omg, some are so cute, some had me laughing so hard. I was just picturing walking one of those dogs around here, people would look at me like I'd lost my friggin mind! But SO cute! Can't wait to see what Grace ends up with!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Me too very cute


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It's definitely an interesting way to cut a dog-- I personally don't like the body cut so close, but the rest of it looks pretty cool.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have Andrew in a modified Korean type cut, i'm not good enough to cut the face so close though! I'm waiting for elena's championship to be recorded then she is going to be my next guinea pig  She has the cutesy type of face that should rock this haircut.

Here is Andrew


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some of them are very cute. Can't wait to see how Grace's cut turns out.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That face on one is adorable! I might give the facial haircut a chance one day, but I'm also not crazy about the super short body cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

they are adorable! Love the cuts!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah... I won't do her's so close to the skin.... But definitely will do a shave... leaving her ears and top alone. Will post some photos tomorrow if we can get to it


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine are in a modified Korean cut, OMD they look so tiny now and it really brings out their expressions...
The first time I didn't clip that short on the body,but the last couple times I've shaved them short and they just look so cute,like little puppies.
It also helps clipping short, wearing clothes and longer time between grooming...
Hope these piccies help. Bitsy has a short muzzle her muzzle just doesn't grow out now. Emily,Sasha and Rylee have a thicker muzzle so I trim it a little longer. Amber the cocker, I shave her's short.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I leave the fur long on the legs, head and ears and a long skirt so they still hav ethat long maltese skirted look. I don't shave the belly short like the Korean cut.Except for Rylee, his is a little shorter since he's male and a messy pee'er.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Mimi and Milo have sort of a korean cut. It is definitely low maintenance cut.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the photos of the modified "korean cut".... I know that is what Grace will have...since I won't do it exactly like that 

With Mimi's top knot (I want to keep Grace's) - where do you start shaving her neck? On her lower ear line? Or farther below?

I love how it makes the face look cleaner.... Her's right now is so scruffy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tori, I think part of that look comes from clipping between the eyes---which I would not recommend unless you plan to do it about once every week or so. 
Some of the Korean cuts make a maltese look like a cocker to me---I am not opposed to cockers, but I like for a maltese to look, well--maltese! A very small dog with a short face can pull if off quite well, but if the snout is longer it definitely takes on a different look.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww the pictures are so totally cute and I love those who posted pics of their own fluffs. I decided last night to start growing Bella's top knot. We will see how that goes...she is such a tomboy. I took her to her grooming appointment this morning and let my groomer know that we would be trying to grow out her hair. Wish me luck!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck Hope!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> I love the photos of the modified "korean cut".... I know that is what Grace will have...since I won't do it exactly like that
> 
> With Mimi's top knot (I want to keep Grace's) - where do you start shaving her neck? On her lower ear line? Or farther below?
> 
> I love how it makes the face look cleaner.... Her's right now is so scruffy!


I tied Mimi's hair in a top knot the way I would normally tie it and started cutting short all around and bottom of the top knot. The attached link below is the pictures that inspired me. It's Facebook name BMINE, Korean dog clothing line. Looking at their pictures, it appears that they cut it starting the outer end of the eyes.

http://m.facebook.com/profile.php?v=photos&id=181760871856793&refid=17


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG those photos are so cute! LOL Thanks so much!

I do like the faces.

Some of the cuts - with topknots, I have seen a clean line that shows the top knot separating the nose... so no trimming of the eyes.

BUT

Sadly I gave up the "growing the eye hair back out" battle a few weeks ago. I just couldn't take it anymore 

Which is why I'm all over anyone with a puppy who is thinking of doing it LOL Once it's done it is SO HARD to grow out. I just felt horrible... Grace was getting hair poked in her eyes and it was so sad so..... I clipped  

Oh well.... Sadly we will be keeping up with that for a long long time. Not sure I'm ready to try growing it out again...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that's why I like the Korean cut, it does remind me of cockers and I love the cute way they're clipped... really makes their eyes so big and expressive..I trim the front a little bit to give them bangs ,it also keeps the hair out of their faces so I don't always have to have their hair tried up in a bow or rubber band.
Rylee gets his little noggin trimmed short and the girls,I trim the neck short starting a bit behind the ears ,maybe an inch or so behind...so it gives them a fuller look,more hair on top for bows...
I can't wait to see her new haircut,she's soooo doggone cute!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Tori, I think part of that look comes from clipping between the eyes---which I would not recommend unless you plan to do it about once every week or so.
> Some of the Korean cuts make a maltese look like a cocker to me---I am not opposed to cockers, but I like for a maltese to look, well--maltese! A very small dog with a short face can pull if off quite well, but if the snout is longer it definitely takes on a different look.


I defintely agree with you that this korean puppy cut looks the best with a short snout. Since Tori is planning to keep the topnot, her dog won't look like a cocker if she doesn't like that look.

As for trimming them more frequent, it could be costly ifor sure if you take them to the groomers. For me, it isn't too much of a problem for me since I groom them myself. I am already grooming their paws, their private areas, cut their nails and pluck the hairs inside their ears on a monthly basis.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

http://blogfiles.naver.net/20130105...PEG/%B2%D9%B9%CC%B1%E2_%BB%E7%C1%F8_11199.jpg

I love this one! I am tempted to cut obi this short!

I think Grace will look so cute in the Korean cut with her topknot


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know if this qualifies as Korean cut but I LOVE this. I think Gustave is getting this done next week. 

(Sorry I forgot whose dog this is. I found this pic here)









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It looks like a modified Koren cut 

Grace isn't a purebred so I don't worry so much LOL And she doesn't have that long of a snout  I did a sort-of-koren-cut awhile ago... Really liked it on her.

Since I won't be able to bathe her for 2-3 weeks (the dew claw sutures will take longer than the spay) I want her short... I can easily use wipes on her, and manage her face and top knot 

I'm thinking I trimmed her topknot area too much in back...so will go lower this time and let that part grow out. Since I groom them, it isn't an issue.

And now I know how to do her hair in her ears until they grow out more - just do more bands every 1-2 inches 

I also want to be able to tie her hair up well for Monday - I don't want any "oops" clips to happen while they are shaving her LOL


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Marisa, I can't see that picture, it says "referral denied" when I try to access it. 

As far as keeping the hair between the eyes long so it can be pulled into the topknot or ponytails, that's one reason I had Cozette's face clipped short-- we just could never get that hair long enough to keep it in the topknot, so it was constantly in her eyes. I don't have a problem trimming the between the eye hair once a week or so anyway. I use blunt end scissors and a comb so I can't injure them even if they move at the wrong time. The comb is between the eye and the scissors. Sometimes I do need help to hold their heads if they are in a squirmy mood (I try to wait until they've been tired out playing).


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as Korean cut but I LOVE this. I think Gustave is getting this done next week.
> 
> (Sorry I forgot whose dog this is. I found this pic here)
> View attachment 107537
> ...


Yea, that would be considered korean cut. Looks cute! :wub:
Make sure to post pics of Gustave with that cut!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

I groom Mia myself. I "try" to get her face that close but I can't figure out how to get her head that close. Clippers or scissors?? I used clippers on her neck and under her chin and ears last week. I love this look. Now I need to figure out how to do the top of her head. I'll take some pics when I give her a bath Sunday. When I do her head I cut what I can get between my fingers with scissors and that's as short as I go. When I do her face whiskers if I get them that short they stick up in her eyes. Do you trim them real short so they won't stick up??


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

socalyte said:


> Marisa, I can't see that picture, it says "referral denied" when I try to access it.
> 
> As far as keeping the hair between the eyes long so it can be pulled into the topknot or ponytails, that's one reason I had Cozette's face clipped short-- we just could never get that hair long enough to keep it in the topknot, so it was constantly in her eyes. I don't have a problem trimming the between the eye hair once a week or so anyway. I use blunt end scissors and a comb so I can't injure them even if they move at the wrong time. The comb is between the eye and the scissors. Sometimes I do need help to hold their heads if they are in a squirmy mood (I try to wait until they've been tired out playing).












This is un-maltese but so cute  I wouldn't dye Obi's hair though! I like how fluffy and fuzzy the head is... reminds me of a stuffed animal!


----------

